# Canon sent me an opinion survey



## MrFotoFool (Dec 23, 2012)

If this topic has already been posted, please forgive me. (I am not a frequent poster on this site).

Last week I got an opinion survey from Canon emailed to me and I am just curious how many other people got it? For those who think Canon do not pay attention to you, this is your chance to make your opinion known. I had recently registered a new lens, so maybe they send it everytime someone registers? Or maybe it is a random thing?

Anyway, after clicking the various boxes about how you use various products, the last question was "What one lens would you like to see Canon build?" I know A LOT of people on this forum would love to tell Canon. The one I put is probably not exciting to most of you, but I answered 80-300 constant f/4 (internal zoom). The lens I was using was pretty close to this - a Sigma 100-300 f/4 and I loved it. Sadly the autofocus stopped working and since it is out of production Sigma says it cannot be fixed.


----------



## Policar (Dec 24, 2012)

I got one, too! Canon seems to love to send me these. 

I shoot on a 5D Mark III, but I put down a cheap EF-S 35mm f1.8 for my APS-C buddies.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2012)

I completed the survey as well...here is the wish list of lenses that I gave them:

24-70mm F2.8 L with IS

24-105mm L F2.8 L with IS (yeah, I know I'm dreaming, but I put it down anyway)

24-300mm L quality with IS but lighter than current version (under 1,000 g) for travel


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 24, 2012)

I also did the survey. I told them their lenses were too expensive, and my future lenses might not be Canon brand.


----------



## SPL (Dec 24, 2012)

Funny,... I would love a 24-105 f2.8 IS!.....


----------



## preppyak (Dec 24, 2012)

Orangutan said:


> I also did the survey. I told them their lenses were too expensive, and my future lenses might not be Canon brand.


Funny, I told them most of my current lenses aren't Canon brand. They aren't really competing for crop consumers, lens wise, like companies like Sigma, Tamron, and Tokina do. At each level (ultra-wide, standard zoom, tele), those 3rd party companies all make multiple options at multiple price ranges. Canon, they basically make one ok/cheap version (18-55, 55-250, 18-135), and one L-level expensive version (10-22, 17-55, 24-105, etc). Only in the tele range do they have options with their 70-300 and 70-200 f/4 non-is.

You'd think they would want to compete in those areas, because there are a LOT more crop users than full-frame, thus a lot more potential sales. Yet, Canon doesnt have anything in the 10-14mm range than can do f/2.8 (Tokina and Samyang do, Samyang soon to have 2 lenses). Canon doesn't have an affordable option like Sigma's 17-70, Tamrons 17-50, etc.

I told them I'd like them to innovate in that realm; but, then again, with how good Tamron's customer service already is, and how Sigma's is improving, maybe I'd rather not deal with Canon for my lenses


----------

